# Preventing rust on exposed metal over winter(Vaseline?)



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

Alright, so my Rabbit is overall in good shape but it has some rust exposed in a few spots like around window seals and such. It is too cold to do a good waxing and I plan on keeping the car rinsed, but what about protecting the metal that doesn't even have paint? Too cold to paint too ofcourse.
So I was thinking of putting Vaseline over the exposed rust, in thin layers. Or maybe something else, I thought I heard somewhere of peanut butter? Only drawback I can think of is when the time comes to paint the metal will be oil-absorbed, unless I do it the right way and spot-blast the rust spots to metal and then paint
Any ideas or winter-care tips in general are appreciated. This car is going to be driven on heavily salted roads all winter.
-Rob


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Preventing rust on exposed metal over winter(Vaseline?) (robw_z)*

use a silicone based grease. they do not wash off. Lithium based greases (most all of them) will wash off.
dont quote me but i think they make boat trailer wheel bearing grease (marine grease) which should be silicone based b/c of the risk of water wash out.
Another advantage to silicone grease is it will not degrade rubber.


----------

